# HLA-DQ Alpha Testing - Scotland



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know of anywhere in Scotland who can carry out HLA-DQ Alpha tests?    We are possibly considering karyotyping too for my husband. 

Many thanks in advance. x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Just 'bumping' my original post.....anyone? x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi niknik
I think the only person who does this in the uk is dr gorgy but I may be wrong. It's a very niche test and I think hes the only 1 committed to its value x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks so much K Jade, appreciate your reply. x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

No problem
I know this isn't what u asked but the late dr beers and the late dr braverman both stopped supporting the DQ alpha test and subsequent LIT therapy before they died. They concluded no real value in it or evidence that testing and treating  a match was the answer. Too many couples were able to carry to term with full matches when other issues were rectified. But I cant recall the exact reasons why as they were so scientific and tecnical. 
Both Beers and braverman are the most pioneering of imuunolgists so they must have had good reason to  disregard the test 
X


----------

